# Surprise from Hilltop Raceway



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Got this little goodie from Randy. He left the wheel choice up to me. They are slotted aluminum wheels. Hope you like the truck ( I know I do  ) and the wheels. THANKS Randy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who is Jerry...LOL*

Win, (aka Jerry)

That 57 Panel is Sweet and from a great Hilltop Dude to boot. Tennessee just lost a nice looking panel truck to yah man. Lucky!

Bob...57 Panels are on my top 10 list...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like those wheels Jerry, they look a h... of a lot better than the AW's!!! Are they threaded or press on??? But Bob...I know you like panels...zilla, Tennessee gained a west coast Mustang...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats cool! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lessee here. 

Win has about three er five hundred cars now and is building his first door track with vintage L&J track....very cool!

Having Randy gift him the beginnings of a new towing company only seems logical! hahahahaha

Given that he's going to be spending some time hanging on the guardrail upside down and on fire...it seems like a very thoughful and appropriate gift to me.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like those wheels Jerry, they look a h... of a lot better than the AW's!!! Are they threaded or press on??? But Bob...I know you like panels...zilla, Tennessee gained a west coast Mustang...RM


Randy
They are screw on. Made by MPM. He sells on the bay the wheels also come in brass....just ask bob......I have some of those wheels...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*They aren't cheep, cheep...but, Kool as heck!*

Yes I do...4 sets total so far!

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-ALUM-SLOTTED...72|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318

They are well worth the cast when you figure out material and labor. Someone call the police because these are a steal! :woohoo:

Bob...ringa dinga rim me...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Win43 nice truck buddy ! Tell him we LIKE !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Picked up the orange/yellow 57 off the HOHT auction, can't wait to get that. Looks sweet. Have a nice set of RRR wheels waiting for her to go on display.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope you like it RR, it kind'a brought a tear to my eye, when I boxed it up. A nice set of wheels should make it look much better...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

HT,
Sorry to say, I don't plan on running her except on Sunday drives. Rest of the time, she'll be chilling out in my display case so she can't get any dings.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I seen ya!*



roadrner said:


> Looks great! Picked up the orange/yellow 57 off the HOHT auction, can't wait to get that. Looks sweet. Have a nice set of RRR wheels waiting for her to go on display.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Yup Dave, had to mortgage my future to get the other Hobby Talker rig.

Not only is it a groovy collectible with future hyserical...er...historical potential I was also thinkin' it would make a nice avatar pic. Thankfully we werent in a bidding war on the same item.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

To be honest Bill, I'll be kinda a glad to see that eyeball avatar go, makes me nervous!!! Just hope the van is worthy, pictures can fool you!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Randy you and everyone else. I picked the creepest thing I could find in the prefab avatars. 

It's about a twelve on the Creepshow scale of ten.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If it would help Bill....*

I'm even changing mine. nuther


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Thankfully we werent in a bidding war on the same item.


The only thing I don't like about these auctions is the fact I see who's bidding. I don't want to overbid my HT friends who have bid before me. Maybe nextime Dave can get it set up that no bidders name will be displayed. I'm sure he pull a few more $. Thanks Bill!!

And a big Thanks to Dave AKA Coach for pulling off another great HOHT auction. When's the next one Dave?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> The only thing I don't like about these auctions is the fact I see who's bidding. I don't want to overbid my HT friends who have bid before me. Maybe nextime Dave can get it set up that no bidders name will be displayed. I'm sure he pull a few more $. Thanks Bill!!
> 
> And a big Thanks to Dave AKA Coach for pulling off another great HOHT auction. When's the next one Dave?
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Novemener and Hankster has a surprize next auction.. wait till ya see it...


Dave


----------

